# Good deal?



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

06 Honda rancher 350 4wd, standard, 58 miles on it, immaculate condition which leads me to believe the "only used 3 times at lease" ad catch line. No dinginess what so ever on the motor or any other uncoated/corrosion resistant metal under it.
$3000. 
Old gray haired 70 year old bought it new and is selling due to divorce. Supposedly bought new by him.
Sound fair to y'all?

Â©


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds like a good deer lease bike. It seems like everyone is steering away from Honda now but that is because of the new Polaris and what not.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*jump*

I would jump on it..... the older hondas dont have all the bells and whistles but they are bullet proof. I have had several Hondas and currently my son is riding my 06 Rincon and putting it through he77 and it just keeps going. I have replaced the battery and brakes and that's it besides fluid changes. 
I have that Honda a 2013 Can Am and a Grizzly but when headed to the lease with only one bike I load the Honda up because I KNOW it is going to perform without a hitch.

If you don't jump on it give me the number I can always make room for one more.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

dang divorce at 70!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

2500 tops


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Look at everything on the market in the $2500-$3000 range and then decide. If you think it's worth it and like it, then buy it. Kinda like a boat, few people make money or get it back with more hrs and age on it later on.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*Honda*

If you don't buy it PM me his number and I will!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dabossgonzo said:


> I would jump on it..... the older hondas dont have all the bells and whistles but they are bullet proof. I have had several Hondas and currently my son is riding my 06 Rincon and putting it through he77 and it just keeps going. I have replaced the battery and brakes and that's it besides fluid changes.
> I have that Honda a 2013 Can Am and a Grizzly but when headed to the lease with only one bike I load the Honda up because I KNOW it is going to perform without a hitch.
> 
> If you don't jump on it give me the number I can always make room for one more.


NO!



Muleman said:


> If you don't buy it PM me his number and I will!!!!!!!!!


And NO!!!:rotfl::tongue:
Will pick up tomorrow

Â©


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I wouldnt pay 3k for a 350, but thats me. Too many other bigger CC Atvs out there from 3-3500. Does this Honda have Independent Rear Suspension? Straight axle is a back beater. Too many automatics out in that price range as well. Sometimes hardly riden versus a riden bike is worse. Like other things that sit, things get brittle or dont run right, rust, etc. You could buy brand new around 4 to 5k


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

$999 more dollars and get a brand new 2013 Honda 420. LA, no tax, thats out the door.

http://lafayette.craigslist.org/snd/4118985552.html


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

2010 420 Rancher $3500 OBO

http://nacogdoches.craigslist.org/snd/4165170150.html


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a few that Ive found. Way too many cheap 4 wheelers for sale on the facebook pages and craigslist. Like I said, no more than $2500. But its your money, just giving you my advice. 06 is 7 years old already


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

If I was to listen to anyone about atv's and side by sides, hotrod would be the person I'd get advice from


----------



## Baseballdad12 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have to agree with Hotrod.. another 500$ bucks and you can have something newer and bigger.. Just my 2 cents but id really re consider or ask him to take less.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll still take it just give me the number:its hard to pass up low hours on a bullet proof machine.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

*.*

For what its worth, dont get in a hurry. Good deals are everywhere, just be patient and dig deep and check every day. I just purchased a 2012 polaris 500 h.o. camo limited fully loaded with 20 hrs. for 3600.00. You have to find that deal thats just too good to pass up.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

baitbuckett said:


> For what its worth, dont get in a hurry. Good deals are everywhere, just be patient and dig deep and check every day. I just purchased a 2012 polaris 500 h.o. camo limited fully loaded with 20 hrs. for 3600.00. You have to find that deal thats just too good to pass up.


This is what I was talking about. They are out there, dont jump on the first thing. Good buy Baitbuckett:brew2:


----------

